# Indoor Bicycle Show inside the 4th annual TN Motorama-Murfreesboro,TN Jan 3 2015



## Smoopy's (Nov 14, 2014)

*Open Indoor Bicycle Show @ the 4th annual TN Motorama-Murfreesboro,TN Jan 3 2015*

it's almost that time again..SVB is once again teaming up with Both Barrels promotions for the 4th annual TN Motorama Januaray 3rd 2015 at the Mid-Tn expo center in Murfreesboro, TN.
we will have an ALL INDOOR bicycle show going on with this great show. The show is open to ALL Genre of bikes so bring what you got..the more the better!! be sure to mark this on your calendars and bring out your BEST bikes for a chance at one of the 6 coveted "Hubbie" awards..entry is $15 per bike..hope to see you there!!


----------



## Smoopy's (Dec 22, 2014)

almost here!!


----------



## Lux Low (Dec 28, 2014)

Need more info, i am traveling with a swap meet set up , mostly product we sell, bananna seats, cruiser saddles, grips, pedals, trinkets etc, only 3 hours away is this show lucrative and is there bikes to be bought. HHHMMMM Interesting.
any extra info greatly appreciated


----------



## jkent (Jan 2, 2015)

Bump
Who is going?
I am just getting over the flu myself but still very tempted! 
I have been down and out for over a week and would love to get out of the house.
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Did anyone attend? Pics? Was it a good show? V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 10, 2015)

Did anyone attend? Take any pics? V/r Shawn


----------

